# Crying/screaming and flatulence



## DebzD

DD2 is now 5 weeks old and seems to have really painful flatulence.
She can't get a full feed because she stops crys, goes bright red then farts it's interrupting her feeding and her sleeping. We haven't been getting more than an hour or two sleep because she wakes up hungry as she doesn't get a full feed.
She farts a LOT and I have done some online searching and there doesn't really seem to be anything that helps so I was wondering if anyone had any experience of anything that has helped in this situation or if not, anyone had a baby that was like this, when did they grow out of it?
She was exclusively BF but is now combi-fed, it had improved slightly since adding the formula but seems to now have gone back to how it was.
She doesn't seem constipated and we are having dirty nappies and she is gaining weight.
Please help! She seems in so much discomfort/pain and she's really tired.
Oh, and it seems to be worst from about 11pm-5am if that makes any difference.


----------



## 0stara

My baby is also very windy. Try getting her to bring more up straight after a feed, so it doesn't have time to make it's way down that far. Infacol can also help break down the air bubbles in her tummy (preventative) or gripe water (treatment).

Good luck x


----------



## 0stara

Also pumping her legs can help, definitely!

My little girl is 12 weeks now and she does find it a bit easier to manage.

Diet can affect baby in this way. Do you eat a lot of onions, peppers, broccoli, cauliflower? Too much dairy can also cause problems for some. May e do a food/wind diary to compare?


----------



## DebzD

Thanks for your reply, As a rule I burp her for 20-30 mins after each feed to get her to bring up as much as possible. I also don't have much dairy or the other things you mentioned. We've tried massaging her tummy, massaging her back, cycling her legs (easier said than done because she doesn't co-operate with this).


----------



## sherylb

We tried generic simethicone drops but they made her gas more painful. I give her gripe water before I feed her when she's gassy and I can feel quiet little farts coming out while I feed her.


----------



## Kage76

heres a really good video for colic massage- i found this really helped sophie with lower wind pain. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1kQ-7gREcM


----------



## Pinky12

My little girl was exactly the same. We changed her to cow and gate comfort formula, changed her teats from 1 (newborn) to a 3 and give her dentinox and that all seems to of helped her. I know its heart breaking to watch but it will get better x


----------



## happythought

My son was/ is the same way. I am unable to breastfeed due to medication so he is strictly on formula. He had horrible crying fits and farting. He would wake up and scream, it broke my heart. We just recently started trying soy formula and has seemed to help ALOT. So I am hoping that works for him. Poor thing.


----------



## DebzD

Pinky12 said:


> My little girl was exactly the same. We changed her to cow and gate comfort formula, changed her teats from 1 (newborn) to a 3 and give her dentinox and that all seems to of helped her. I know its heart breaking to watch but it will get better x

what bottles are you using and what age did you switch to the number 3 teats?


----------



## flump1

In my baby book that i have it said up until at least 6 weeks old babies cannot differentiate between dicomfort and pain so when they need to burp or fart their brains percieve it as a pain so therefore thats why they cry when they need to burp or fart. So i think its perfectly normal and they should grow out of it and so i know its hard but i wouldnt worry about it too much if he is not contipated and well in himself. 

im no expert though just going by what my book sais, it is heartbreaking when they are screaming like they are in pain and you feel like you cant do anything :(


----------



## nicb26

I found infacol worked quite well xx


----------



## Fascination

Our LO has always been quite a windy baby and I found that during her feeds, I'd have to wind her every 5-10 minutes or so. She'd get a bit fed up sometimes but if I didn't do that, she'd end up with a sore tummy and/or being sick everywhere after her feed. She's BF so it was hard to judge exactly how much she was taking before I winded her, so the general rule was 10 minutes max. X


----------



## Pinky12

DebzD said:


> Pinky12 said:
> 
> 
> My little girl was exactly the same. We changed her to cow and gate comfort formula, changed her teats from 1 (newborn) to a 3 and give her dentinox and that all seems to of helped her. I know its heart breaking to watch but it will get better x
> 
> what bottles are you using and what age did you switch to the number 3 teats?Click to expand...

We are just using normal avent bottles. She was 2 weeks and 2 days old when we changed her up. It has worked wonders as we found that she was sucking away and after about 30 mins she would give up feeding. Apparently some babies with colic want the food quickly and suck so much they take in more air than food. Cow and gate recommend either a vari flow teat or a number 3 teat for colic. It even states it on the avent teats that it helps with colic. 

Although my daughter farts a lot she never really burped before having the dentinox and apparently it was that that was causing her trapped wind (according to hv). I spoke to my health visitor yesterday about it all and she is happy with everything we are doing.

Hope you find something soon x


----------

